
UK's gov. believes China could have 40 times more Covid-19 cases than it claims - ardit33
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-boris-johnsons-government-reportedly-furious-with-china-2020-3
======
TaylorGood
Wonder if this overlaps with 21 million Chinese _dropping_ their cell phone
service.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-23/china-
s-m...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-23/china-s-mobile-
carriers-lose-15-million-users-as-virus-bites)

~~~
ardit33
Also perhaps the reason that the Chinese government kicked out so many Western
Journalists lately....

~~~
bgee
This is incorrect; Chinese government kicked out __American __journalists to
retaliate Trump expelling Chinese journalists that work for state-run news
medias [0].

As a China national, I'm disappointed to see Trump's action somehow feeds into
CCP's rhetoric.

Sorry for replying to an old comment, saw this while looking at another
article. Hope you don't mind!

[0]: [https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/business/media/china-
expe...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/17/business/media/china-expels-
american-journalists.html)

